# Springtime Joint Health Formula



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

Just wanted to give input on this product. I had my 10 yr old on Dr Foster & Smith Joint Care 2 for the last 4 years. She had surgery about 4 years ago, and has some arthritis in her knee and mild HD. I never saw much difference with the Foster & Smith, but that's mostly because we started right away and she didn't show much pain. But about a year ago I saw that she was showing more pain. I upped the dosage and she did better - til about 4 mos ago. She started showing more discomfort again. I've only been using the Springtime joint formula for several weeks now, but I've seen a difference already. It's not a miracle difference or anything, but she's showing less pain and seems to like it mixed into her food a lot. So things have improved enough that I think I'll stick with it for a while. Thanks to everyone who recommended it!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Glad to hear it! What dose are you giving? When I have Chama on it I give her a triple dose and Rafi a double dose. I've now switched over to Springtime's Longevity and have noticed a difference in Rafi's joints! They are not clicking as much and he's more comfortable overall (he used to have to get up and stretch a lot). Plus he's moving better and, as an added bonus, his pee is no longer killing the grass but is instead fertilizing it!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

glad to hear it works well!

Ruth,
I have read some of your posts that say how good it is working for your dogs and I am interested in it. Where do you get it from? I havent been able to find any actual stores that carry it? Also, how do you decide on the dosage? The stores around here havent been able to give me much info on it, so any advice would be really appreciated!

Kelso and Allie are around Rafi's age (1 1/2 yrs) right now I am just using a gluc/chon tab that has 500mg gluc. Just confused about what to do!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I buy it online but I also got my local store to carry it because I was recommending it to so many people and needed somewhere to send them to get it! 

http://www.springtimeinc.com/

They have a special on now, I think. I always buy in bulk so that I get some items for free. 

If your dogs do not have joint problems then I would just give a maintenance dose with is the single dose recommended on the product. 

The Longevity has more green stuff in it and the Joint Health is just joint supplements. The people who own the company have two gsds and have them both on Longevity.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

thank you!!


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

I've been using the scoop that came with the container. She weighs 58 lbs. I give her 1 1/2 scoops per day. Any thoughts on whether I should give more or less?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I don't have the container in front of me. What is the base dose for her weight? I'd would double the base dose (up it over a week) and I think you'll see even better results.


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

They are very general in the dosage. The base amount for a dog is 1 scoop. They recommend upping that amount for older dogs or faster results. I'll give two scoops a try. Thnx!


----------

